# Bubbat



## Lifter (Oct 24, 2004)

Bubbat is a dried fruit stuffing for poultry...(this is an ages old recipe, but you might have some fun with it!)

1/4 c butter
1/4 c sugar
1 egg
1 c flour
1 1/2 tspn baking powder
2 tspn cinammon
1 tspn salt
1/2 c milk
1 c raisins
1/4 c prunes

Cream butter and sugar.  Ad slightly beaten egg.  Add dried ingredients, sifted together.  Add  milk and dried fruit.  The cinammon makes for a unique and delicious flavour...this is excellent for turkey...

Lifter

There is no boss worse than a bad habit


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 25, 2004)

Lifter,

This sounds great.  Can it be cooked as a side in a casserole instead of stuffing the turkey with it?  How much does it make and at what temp. and for how long would you bake it in a casserole?

Keep the good stuff coming, I wish you were my neighbor.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Lyndalou!

I doubt this could get made as a casserole, and never tried it like that, but the ingredients season your bird and sort of cook under pressure, which isn't going to be the same in a dish in the oven...

Always remember, you are an American, I am a Canadian, and we will always be "neighbours", the Internet just gets the yard parties a little closer!

Lifter


----------

